# How to check for headlight capability



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I bought a used 2003 Murray with a 10hp Tecumseh on it. The owner wired a utility light on it, but it is not bright at all. Without tearing right into this unit, how can a guy tell if it has the magneto to run lights? I hope the old owner didn`t just wire up to anything. I hate to screw this unit up.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It's most likely the light. old school tractor light W incandescent or lo watt halogen bulb. Some people replace them with led lights that draw very little from the charging system


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

If I was to check the wire for voltage, what should a guy see when it is running full power? close to 12volts?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Take a look at chapter 6 here.
Tecumseh.pdf
Tecumseh alternators come in several flavors including 1,2.5,3,5,7, an 10 amp versions. The tests at Tecumseh seem to vary depending on version. Sometimes they want you to measure the voltage loaded (with lamp on) and some unloaded (voltage to disconnected lamp). Do you have a volt meter? Measure it both ways and report back.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

So, would I be wrong by thinking: If my model number is in that Tecumseh file and noted in chapter 6 under the lighting....that my blower would have the lighting circuit? 
So from factory, it would come with it, but not with the headlight on some?
Mine has the spot for the light, just has a plastic cover over the hole. The old owner put the utility light up by the gear selector. 
I will still do the tests to check for current and report back. Unsure how close my tests will be since it calls for each test to be done at a certain RPM and my multi-meter wont tell me that. I will rough estimate


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry I'm confused. What is the existing light connected to? Yes, some snowblowers came provisioned for a light. The factory installed alternator simply have a wire with a plastic connector on the engine. Typically somewhere below the fuel tank. I saw a you-tube video once before on how to check for the provisioning but I cant find it now.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

There is a rubber coated black wire that comes from where the starter is under the fuel tank. He has it running up to the switch. I fired up the snowblower and put it to full throttle and checked the power wire to ground with the light on. I had my multi meter set to ACV and it read 5.3. I tried on the battery setting at 12v and I could not get a reading. Same thing if I set the meter on DCV I got nothing.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Was never too familiar with multi meters and their settings. I use it for checking batteries or continuity


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well I went out and peeled back the shrink wrap on the wire connection and it is a yellow wire.
I took a few pics to show what I am dealing with and one of my multi-meter incase you need to point me in the right direction on the setting to use.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

OK. Two things I'd like to know now. Pull the bulb out and see it there is any number or rating on it. The 5 volts AC is low but it may be because you have like a 30 watt bulb connected to an 18 watt source. With the bulb removed, what is the voltage on the yellow wire (ACV).


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The Tec engine put out AC voltage, which is fine for an incandescent bulb. As said, the previous owner may have put in a bulb of too many watts. you can use an LED light but should install a diode bridge to convert the AC to DC for the LED light.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Del,
Here we go again. Anyway your right he has to check that circuit No Load and it looks like he doesn't have an amp setting on his meter so he's going to have to convert But some where in the back of my mind weren't those Tec's wires coming off the stator color coded? Yellow was for 18 watt AC maybe, not positive though. It might of been somewhere on SBF. But he has a 10 hp he might have something different.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

I was wrong yellow is just the light wire right Dell


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long to get back on here. Turned out to be a nice day for pullin wrenches outside so I did the Impeller mod and threw new belts on also. I will post pic.
As for the headlight, I pulled the bulb and check right at the plug in. At almost half throttle I am reading 11.5v. At full throttle I am getting 17.8v. Meter set on ACV
So it must have been to big a light in there. It says GE 894 on the bulb. What does a guy need for a complete light assembly? I want the brightest I can run. If it is LED which I think is the whitest light....can you guys tell me exactly what I need to get so I am not making numerous trips to the hardware store? I`d like to even see examples of nice bright LED lights if you have any. Thanks Darcy
PS: Here is my blower mod


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

That Mod is an absolute must! Does it ever throw the snow now! Even the powder crystals


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most people do the impeller mod with the machine together. Just remove the chute and drill down there and you can hold the paddles against the drum for a perfect fit.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Is this the lamp?
Lighting | 894 | 20238 | GE Lighting
Says it's a 38 watt (13 volt). 
Perhaps you only have an 18 watt alternator, but it's hard to say for sure.
Double check all your connections and make sore there is no corrosion before you jump into this somewhat experimental lighting upgrade world.
I did impeller seals today too.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes that is the light that was in there. I will check tomorrow. I know the one splice in the yellow wire is soldered. I`ll check the other connections.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Most people do the impeller mod with the machine together. Just remove the chute and drill down there and you can hold the paddles against the drum for a perfect fit.


 I found it easier to totally remove the auger. Those paddles were thick and a bugger to drill. It would have been a real pain in the blower. Besides, I was changing both belts at the same time. 
As for the mod, I left the rubber long and folded over against the housing. It can wear in on its own.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> Sorry it took me so long to get back on here. Turned out to be a nice day for pullin wrenches outside so I did the Impeller mod and threw new belts on also. I will post pic.
> As for the headlight, I pulled the bulb and check right at the plug in. At almost half throttle I am reading 11.5v. At full throttle I am getting 17.8v. Meter set on ACV
> So it must have been to big a light in there. It says GE 894 on the bulb. What does a guy need for a complete light assembly? I want the brightest I can run. If it is LED which I think is the whitest light....can you guys tell me exactly what I need to get so I am not making numerous trips to the hardware store? I`d like to even see examples of nice bright LED lights if you have any. Thanks Darcy
> PS: Here is my blower mod


Darcy, there is a very extensive thread with all of the answers here
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/4922-trying-light-up-my-ariens-p24.html
It deals with getting your blower lit up with LED's, which in my is the only way to go. Way more light for less power. You can probably do two lights if you want to. I have in mind to mount a light on the chute, so that I can light up what I'm throwing snow at.


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Guys ,
I think we can help the guy put a led light on don't ya think


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

TimY said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I think we can help the guy put a led light on don't ya think


I think that we can!


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

You guys are great lol! My eye sight is crappin out and I`m too stubborn to get glasses sooooo......the brighter the LED...the better. lol


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> You guys are great lol! My eye sight is crappin out and I`m too stubborn to get glasses sooooo......the brighter the LED...the better. lol


I think that this would be bright enough




And that is with only a 1 amp rated light circuit.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I went through that thread Blue Hill posted. I`m more confused cause I am a hands on guy. Show me actual pics of what I need. How it is wired up, etc Reading all that, I am confused as all heck. I`m thinking I would like to run two: one facing forward and maybe one mounted to the chute. I would love actual pics if anyone has any.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

darcy32171 said:


> I went through that thread Blue Hill posted. I`m more confused cause I am a hands on guy. Show me actual pics of what I need. How it is wired up, etc Reading all that, I am confused as all heck. I`m thinking I would like to run two: one facing forward and maybe one mounted to the chute. I would love actual pics if anyone has any.


I'll be posting a video and or pics soon, I'll wait till I have daylight on my days off early next week.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Cool, thanks


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

Your confused? How do you think we all feel? We did all the confusion for youFor awhile I was having trouble spelling T I what comes after I? Was L or E or was that D  Superedge88 can fill you in on wiring two lights, I'm just glad we figured out one, I guess I'm just not an overachiever. After reading that thread and then seeing how surprisingly simple the wiring diagram ended being you will be amassed. But most of us hands on guys are the same show us and we got it. in the meantime I'll make a list of what I used for supplies. superedge I think we should start a new thread just for the wiring harness/directions because we shouldn't have everyone wandering in the dark


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a 12volt 10 Watt LED's on ebay for less than 13 dollars that should work well on any snow blower. The 10watt LED is equal in output to about a 55watt incandesent bulb 



 Here is a bridge rectifier for changing the ac voltage from your alternator to dc voltage for around a dollar


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

That 12 volt 10w led will be overdriven by most snowblower headlight circuits. Get something that has a broad operating voltage range, mine are 9-32 volts.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Most of these led's will run from 10 to 30 vdc without any problems at all. When you measure you alternator how many volts does it read under a load. Most will read up to 17 volts or so under no load but drop back pretty quickly under a load. Some of these LED's will also run on ac or dc as they are a three wire setup with a built in bridge rectifier. Unless you are talking about computer grade power supplies most 12 power supplies generally will put out 13.8 vdc. Even a automotive alternator will put out 13.6 volts normally and 14.5 or higher when charging.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

CarlB, this LED with a built in bridge rectifier sounds great, last night I had though if I was to go this route I would put the rectifier inside one of the lights since the housing is water-proof. 
Other then Ebay, are there any good box stores that might handle these?
With a rectifier bridging the power and not under load I am reading 18volts. What can I safely run for two lights. I will start looking for lights now.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Depending on how close you are to Regina or Saskatoon Darcy, there are a few good electronics stores. B and E Electronics in Regina would have this sort of thing. I checked the website for The Source (used to be Radio Shack) and it didn't come up.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, I know likely a little pricey. What do you guys think of either of these? One is a flood and one a spot light. I`ll keep looking, just did not know if the specs of either of these are putting me in the ball park of what I need. The spot light has a little bit more lumens
2-3/4 x 2-3/4 in. Aluminum Utility LED Flood Light | Princess Auto
2 x 2 in. Aluminum Utility LED Spot Light | Princess Auto


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Depending on how close you are to Regina or Saskatoon Darcy, there are a few good electronics stores. B and E Electronics in Regina would have this sort of thing. I checked the website for The Source (used to be Radio Shack) and it didn't come up.


I`m a "hop,skip and a jump" from Regina! Actually an hour south. Will be up there before xmas likely


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Might be best to phone them first just to make sure.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I couldn't find led foglights with built in rectifiers for a good price, or with the specific power consumption that I was looking for, you may have better luck. CarlB, I was worriesd about running "12v" LEDs on some snowblowers that can have voltage peaks of 30ish volts, of course that isn't constant, but I'd be a little worried about longevity at even 25% over the recommended voltage.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

My blower with no load and full throttle is only 18v


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

checking the voltage with no load really wont tell you anything. Hook a 12 volt bulb to the circuit and then check the voltage. It tends to drop drastically depending of the wattage of the bulb and the capacity of the alternator. Most snowblower light alternators are less then 3amps most closer to 1amp. 1 amp is only 12 watts. hook up any 12 bulb just for a load and check the voltage. If you have a bulb that has too much draw you may see the voltage drop to less than 8 volts. Do not leave a large wattage bulb hooked up too long it will overheat the alternator.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> CarlB, this LED with a built in bridge rectifier sounds great, last night I had though if I was to go this route I would put the rectifier inside one of the lights since the housing is water-proof.
> Other then Ebay, are there any good box stores that might handle these?
> With a rectifier bridging the power and not under load I am reading 18volts. What can I safely run for two lights. I will start looking for lights now.


 The bridge rectifier wont care about getting wet. No need to mount it inside the light. I don't know if any of the box stores have that type of LED flood light. I would prefer a flood to a spot. The only reason that I don't put one on my snow blower is that I never blow snow at night.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I checked our local Canadian Tire and they had a 12volt LED flood light, but unsure of the wattage(it never said on the box). It was a "Blazer" brand? It was crazy expensive at $89. It was 4" round but only maybe 1" thick. At that cost, I would only run one. They never had any bridge rectifiers...lots of relays, just no rectifiers


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

Here it is: Blazer 4-in LED Work Light, Round | Canadian Tire


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

There is no way i would pay that much money for a light. You can get bridge rectifiers on ebay all day long for just over 1 dollar. Since my snow blower has a battery and charging system I don't need a bridge rectifier on mine as it already has one. I just ordered this one from a U.S. supplier just to see how well it works. 12V 10W LED Flood Day White Light Outdoor Landscape Lamp BLEF12V10DL | eBay


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

CarlB, sweet!!! I`ve never had luck getting anything from the states. Usually ends up in a fiasco of some sort or 3 months wait.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

darcy32171 said:


> CarlB, sweet!!! I`ve never had luck getting anything from the states. Usually ends up in a fiasco of some sort or 3 months wait.


 I didn't realize you were up north. Do you have any better luck getting stuff from China. These are widely available from Chinese sellers for the same price.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I ordered a bunch of LED bulbs last winter off of eBay for my camper from China Darcy, from 3 different suppliers. Zero hitches and free shipping.


----------

